# Canadian knife craftsman needed in the Toronto area!



## Drayquan (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, I need a new handle crafted for this kukri, would prefer someone that lives in the Toronto area - this is time sensitive and would prefer not to bother with shipping.


----------



## esoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Tosho makes handles as far as I know


----------

